# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Varitas de San José

## ARAGORM

Una imagen de la flor de varitas de San José, así las llamamos por aquí.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Bonita flor. Nunca la había visto. Gracias por ponernos una foto de ellas.

Un saludo

----------


## perdiguera

Pues esa no es la que yo llamo varita de San José
Las que en mi pueblo se llaman de San José son de otro tipo, tanto las plantas como las flores.
Cuando vaya ya os pondré fotos de los que se llama varita de San José en mi pueblo, que está a menos de 50 kilómetros de el pueblo de ARAGORM, para que veáis la diferencia y cómo se cambia la misma frase con significado distinto.

----------


## ARAGORM

> Pues esa no es la que yo llamo varita de San José
> Las que en mi pueblo se llaman de San José son de otro tipo, tanto las plantas como las flores.
> Cuando vaya ya os pondré fotos de los que se llama varita de San José en mi pueblo, que está a menos de 50 kilómetros de el pueblo de ARAGORM, para que veáis la diferencia y cómo se cambia la misma frase con significado distinto.


He estado indagando para saber el verdadero nombre de esta flor y por lo que he visto son Narcissus tortifolius.
Mi mujer las lleva plantando varios años, se las dió una amistad y le dijo que era varicas de San Jose, nacen de unos bulbos.
Un saludo.

----------


## perdiguera

En el tema de las varas o varitas de San josé hay mucha discusión.
Por lo que he podido averiguar en internet hay muchas plantas distintas a las que se les llama vara o varita de San José.
He recopilado unas cuantas que aparecen en wikipedia y en otras páginas y os las copio.

Vara de San José puede referirse a:
	El nombre común de la planta Alcea rosea.
	El nombre común de la planta Asphodelus albus.
	El nombre común de la planta Asphodelus ramosus.
	El nombre común de la planta Lilium candidum.
	El nombre común de la planta Ruscus aculeatus.
Varita de San José puede referirse a:
	El nombre común de la planta Alcea rosea.
	El nombre común de la planta Asphodelus fistulosus
	El nombre común de la planta Colchicum montanum.
	El nombre común de la planta Narcissus tazetta
	El nombre común de la planta Ruscus aculeatus.


	Nardo, Vara de San José, Nardos
Polianthes tuberosa

Y la foto de la planta que se conoce como varita de San José en mi pueblo.





El nombre oficial es el de asphodelus fistulosus.
Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

He de decir que yo a la primera la conozco como nardo, y a la segunda como gamona.

Como varita de Sab José, no conozco ninguna. Será que por Canarias no se estila ese nombre.

----------

